# There IS something we can do



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It seems like pet food that come from China should be so labeled, especially since other items are labeled with country of origin. Even labeled with origin of parts an assembly, if different. It would be nice if law required disclosure on packaging, but it just isn't going to happen. Every year we have a proposition on our ballot to require labeling of genetically altered foods, but Monsanto isn't going to let that happen.

Years ago we worried about consuming milk from cows that were given growth hormones and/or antibiotics. We cried out for disclosure on the carton, but the big dairy farms fought it and won. BUT then, smaller dairies began to label their cartons saying that the cows were BHT free. I don't think it is required any longer, but it used to also read that BHT is not known to cause health problems.

So here is my idea: we let the pet food companies know that we will only buy pet food that is labeled to let us know where ALL the ingredients came from. I don't mind if the lamb comes from New Zealand, but I don't want even a grain of rice from China.

We can start spreading the word through facebook and e-mails. We can write letters to the companies. We can do this.

Now, please everyone share your ideas on this subject.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - I don't know how people do it but I know that petitions are started for certain causes and then spread on FB and thru e-mail to get thousands of signatures. Maybe someone here knows how it's done.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Sylvia - I don't know how people do it but I know that petitions are started for certain causes and then spread on FB and thru e-mail to get thousands of signatures. Maybe someone here knows how it's done.


Sue, I'm hoping someone will have a suggestion. I get ideas, but then don't really know how to follow through.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

There is a website where you can start petitions. I knew this because I signed this one a few weeks ago:
http://www.change.org/topics/animals

If you go to the home page (just www.change.org) there is a button to start your own petition. Not sure where it goes from there, or even what good it does. It may explain more on the website. I'm at work now, but I'll take a look at the website more closely tonight.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I do know that Ben & Jerry's ice cream containers say their dairy farmers have agreed not to use BHT in the cows. Not exactly a small company. Maybe if B&J were contacted they would be willing to share ideas?


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I saw some pet chewy treats at Publix that were made in China. Was thinking I should speak with the manager about this. There are so many pet owners out there who do not follow these blogs. What do you think - would speaking with the manage be a good idea?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

All I know is that money speaks. If we agree to buy only foods that state clearly on the label where all the ingredients come from will we get through. Of course, there will still be foods imported from China, just as there is still a lot of milk on the market that comes from cows treated with BHT and antibiotics. Not everybody will refuse to buy unlabeled pet food, but many people will...even if it costs more. I think we have demonstrated our willingness to pay more for better ingredients already. 
We just need to spread the word and let the manufacturers know that the first to do it will get hundreds and thousands of new customers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have noticed just recently that more and more pet boutiques in my neighborhood are carrying treats only made in the USA. So glad to see that but know it's not that way everywhere. I go in and talk to them about their toys and show them (surprisingly to them) that all the toys they have are Made in China and encourage them to get toys like West Paw made in the USA!! So I do think it's worth speaking to managers and owners about what's important.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sometimes i feel like i'm wasting my breath but i keep trying to educate, for instance my former employer gives her dog Waggin Train Chicken Jerky and other treats, i told her about them coming from China and some dogs were dying and going into renal failure, in one ear and out the other but i don't give up. I'm lucky that the pet boutique i purchase food, toys and treats are very selective in what the carry and carry west paw design toys ect...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I have noticed just recently that more and more pet boutiques in my neighborhood are carrying treats only made in the USA. So glad to see that but know it's not that way everywhere. I go in and talk to them about their toys and show them (surprisingly to them) that all the toys they have are Made in China and encourage them to get toys like West Paw made in the USA!! So I do think it's worth speaking to managers and owners about what's important.


Yes, I do the same thing as Sue. 

Target stores, which has been a favorite of mine for a long time, is on my list to speak to their managers about their toys and treats made in China. (We have several Target stores in our area). I can share that in the past when I have brought something to their attention, they have also asked me to write a letter to the heads of Target (providing me with addresses). That makes sense to me because often the buyers are taking their orders (pun intended) from the top in regard to budgets, etc.

I've also learned and noticed that so many of our food products are coming from China ... a lot of fish and veggies. I could also bet ingredients for a lot of our medications are from China. 

Sylvia, as for petitions, my experience is that one must also provide factual information as to the issue at hand. It is a lot of work ... but, if it leads to reaching the right people in the end, who might truly have our best interests in mind, then changes for the better can be made.

Another thing many people are not aware of ... is that even though something is labeled ... "Made in the USA" ...or ... "Made in America" ... does not mean the ingredients in the food, or the materials in toys and clothing, etc., is a product of the USA.


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, you are correct, but there is no law mandating this. Addiction and Party Animal are both manufactured and sourced in non China countries. Party Animal is Org Certified US sourced and manufactured.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I do like Sue does - I try and buy most of the girls' treats from small local shops that care about quality. If I do buy something at a larger store, I will only buy treats and toys that are "made in the USA" and I think there is a small but growing number of pet owners who are doing the same.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Saw this article this morning (lawsuit is moving forward).
Dead Dogs' Owners Join Chicken Jerky Class Action Lawsuits


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like this idea, but I don't know how feasable it is. If you're wanting them to label that they may possibly have china ingredients, I can totally see that going over better than labeling country of origin of all ingredients. I just don't see it happening. I would love to see something like this work, but there are so many pet owners out there that just simply do not give a **** and do not read and research and pay as much attention as we do. We are the minority.

This may have an effect but I would think it would really need some planning, not just a simple petition. I don't know how you would go about it though.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

spookiesmom said:


> I do know that Ben & Jerry's ice cream containers say their dairy farmers have agreed not to use BHT in the cows. Not exactly a small company. Maybe if B&J were contacted they would be willing to share ideas?


Unfortunately, I don't know how far you would actually get. Ben & Jerry's isn't owned by Ben and Jerry anymore. It is now owned by a large international company.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well today I noticed that some foods are actually labeling their product as made in the USA from ingredients grown in the USA. That is all I ask for. If we buy those foods...even though they cost more...other companies will get the idea. They will see that there is a market...they will see that the companies that can say that their food are made in the USA of ingredients that are grown in the USA are getting the sales. 

Write a letter or e=mail to the manufacturer of the food you are using.

We are never going to have all wholesome food for all dogs. People still stuff their faces on disgusting fast food...can we expect them to feed their dogs better?

All I hope for is that those of us who care will be able to know what we are buying without being fooled by misleading or no labels. That's all we can hope for.


----------

